

Why Aren't Books Written More Like YouTube Mini Series? - pspeter3
http://pspeter3.github.com/blog/2012/04/12/why-arent-more-books-written-like-youtube-mini-series/

======
CowboyRobot
This is hardly a new idea. You could argue that many of Dickens's novels were
written this way, bit-by-bit through installments in the newspaper. The format
led to the cliffhanger nature of his stories.

Look at NaNoWriMo or DailyLit for current examples

~~~
pspeter3
Thanks! I'm sure they existed, I just haven't seen a lot of it yet. Also, that
is really cool about Dicken's

